# Problem with printing from a Fire Tablet



## chriscollie (Feb 7, 2021)

I wonder if anyone could help me with a problem that I have. I have an Amazon Fire Tablet and a HP Deskjet printer that I bought in the days when I first had a tower computer and then a laptop, both of which finally died on me. I have the tablet and the printer connected by an OTG cable and I have on the tablet 'Mopria Print' and also 'HP Print Service'. Now, although I can print emails, bank statements, vouchers from Tescos - anything at all like that - when I try to print from the Word Processing programme that is on the Fire tablet all I get is a message saying 'Exporting PDF for printing'....and then nothing happens.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm searching. I found a thread with the same problem but it wasn't solved. (I haven't tried printing from my Kindle; I'm still stuck printing from my android tablets and phone. If I ever solve that, I'll move on to my Kindle. For me, it is easier to connect the device to a computer, copy the file there and print it.)
https://www.amazonforum.com/s/question/0D54P00006zSwQG/trouble-printing-from-kindle-fire-hd-8-docs

I'll keep searching. One thing, anything older I don't read because google cloud print is mentioned and that is now gone. It stopped Dec. 31st, 2020.
So solutions should be from 2021 and not using cloud print.

This thread seems to go around in circles. End result, unable to print pdf.
https://www.amazonforum.com/s/quest...nt-pdf-files-on-a-printer-from-my-hd10-tablet

https://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c03933792
Note how it says print photos, documents, webpages, and emails; it doesn't mention printing pdf files.
So I'm not sure it is possible.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It sounds like you are printing to Adobe or Microsoft PDF? Are these documents PDFs, or Microsoft Word documents?


----------



## chriscollie (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you all for your contributions so far. If I am reading them correctly this seems to be a common thing to happen. I'm not sure which Documents they are


----------



## chriscollie (Feb 7, 2021)

I have checked up on what I can print from my Fire tablet - bank statements, emails, and such like - and most of those are PDF files


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I can't say for the tablet as I don't own one but on a PC there is an save to PDF printer, along with others.

Does it allow you to change printers? If its only this one program, then I would suggest reaching out to their support for any guidance.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

It only took close to 4 years but I managed to print a photo from my phone today.  No such luck on printing a pdf from android tablet. It keep telling me the printer is unavailable and yet, it shows the correct IP on the tablet so the network sees it. I don't have Mopria print app installed just the HP printer plugin.
I just tried the other tablet. I don't have much on there and was able to print a png file. Obviously printing pictures pose no problem, once I figured out I had to click share to see the correct print options.

I don't think I have anything on my Kindle to check printing. I'll work on getting something on it then try printing.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I copied a small pdf to my small tablet and was able to print it by opening it in Word.

I copied the same pdf file to the Kindle and opened it through my documents. It opened as if it were a book. There was no option to print it.
I think that's by design because Kindle doesn't want you to print a book.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

In case you use Word on your Kindle, this is what I had to do on my android tablets to print it out.
When I clicked on the pdf, I was asked what I wanted to use to open it. I tried all the options. Word gave me the result I needed. When I clicked near the top of the open pdf, I ended up with 2 tabs. One said pdf and the other said File. I clicked on File and then got a column with things to choose. One of the items was print. That did it. I was then able to select my wifi printer and print the pdf.


----------

